
Google discontinues the Chromebook Pixel 2 without replacing it - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/google-discontinues-the-chromebook-pixel-2-without-replacing-it/
======
hga
And insists they are nonetheless " _committed to the Pixel program_ ".

~~~
bluedino
They probably just realized the high-end Chromebook market isn't there.

~~~
sunstone
Yes but the highend Android market might be there so they're taking a rest.

------
equalunique
So does this mean that the HP Chromebook 13 is the only ChromeOS device
offered with 8G RAM?

I am disappointed. Should have bought a Pixel sooner. I really like
Chromebooks. I guess after 4G aluminium-bodied FHD ones started coming at
around $300, Google decided that the demand for the Pixel was not going to
grow.

The biggest issue I have with Chromebooks is they aren't made with enough RAM.
I consider myself a "chrome power user" \- 2G RAM is barely enough for me to
get by. While 4G RAM would be better, a higher RAM'd option would be best. The
Pixel was one of those options, up until now.

